# Wife Of A Deployed Soldier Found Dead In On-post Housing



## jdvzmommy (Jul 14, 2018)

HINESVILLE, Ga., (WSAV) - It’s been two days since the wife of a deployed soldier was found dead on post.The family has identified the victim as 24-year-old Abree Boykin, but police have not yet identified her.

The family tells News 3 they are left heartbroken filled with unanswered questions about how and why she died.

Military police say they found the wife of a deployed soldier dead at their Fort Stewart home Tuesday night. Her husband started to worry when Abree Boykin missed their daily 3 a.m. phone call and then he reached out to family members.

"I kept calling, I kept calling, and I think the third time I called that's when they said they found her car and her door was unlocked,” says her cousin Adrian Haywood.

She called military police after not hearing from her since Sunday. She knew something was wrong when she wasn’t the only one. That’s when she decided to drive to Fort Stewart.

"As soon as they told me that they wouldn't let us near the house. you know, in my gut, I already knew in my gut that something wasn't right,” Haywood said. "And that's when they gave us the news at the mp station on Fort Stewart that she was no longer with us. "

She tells News 3, Boykin was in cosmetology school and was supposed to start a new job Tuesday, but she never showed up. Neither did she attend class on Monday.

"I hate that this had to happen to her, she was so young, she was getting her life together and she didn't deserve this,” Haywood says.

The family says they're lost with little information from military police.

"They're not even telling us how she was killed and that's one thing that we're trying to figure out, what happened to her. We know that it was a homicide but we want to know how,” Haywood says.

The family is hoping for is closure during this disturbing tragedy. Haywood tells News 3, Boykin and her husband just got married earlier this year. We've learned he has been notified and will be returning shortly from Korea.

A statewide search for the suspect is now underway. Police are asking everyone in the state to be on the lookout for a Black 2018 Honda Accord, Georgia Tag RLQ1762. They believe the driver may have information about her death.

Special Agents with the U.S. Criminal  Investigation Command are leading the investigation.


----------



## jdvzmommy (Jul 14, 2018)

I hear sad stories on the news all the time, but this one really got me. They just got married in January. I saw his facebook page and he posted about losing his best friend and how it wasn't supposed to be like this and I lost it.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 14, 2018)

This is so sad.   Military base housing is 'supposed' to be secure.  No one gets in those gates without an ID.  No one.   I've been a military family members for decades and you have to be on the guest list at the guard station and show your ID before entering.     

I pray for this family's peace and  healing over this loss.  May she rest in peace.  Truly rest in peace.


----------



## TCatt86 (Jul 14, 2018)

Wow  this is sad. May she RIP.


----------



## MilkChocolateOne (Jul 15, 2018)

Shimmie said:


> This is so sad.   Military base housing is 'supposed' to be secure.  No one gets in those gates without an ID.  No one.   I've been a military family members for decades and you have to be on the guest list at the guard station and show your ID before entering.
> 
> I pray for this family's peace and  healing over this loss.  May she rest in peace.  Truly rest in peace.



Some military housing communities are not located on bases. An id is not required to enter.


----------



## jdvzmommy (Jul 15, 2018)

MilkChocolateOne said:


> Some military housing communities are not located on bases. An id is not required to enter.


Her home was located on post and you would have to show id to gain access. 

Fort Stewart had a big celebration on the 4th. Jagged Edge and other bands performed and they opened the installation up to the public so people are wondering if someone got on post and camped out for a few days and then did this or if this was a random act by a soldier or another spouse or if it was something personal.


----------



## janaq2003 (Jul 16, 2018)

This sounds suspect. Like a story I saw on Fatal Attraction.


----------



## jdvzmommy (Jul 17, 2018)

Army Criminal Investigation Command agentsare looking for leads into the July 10 murder of a deployed soldier’s wife in her home at Hunter Army Airfield, Georgia.

Abree Boykin, 24, was discovered that evening during a military police welfare check, according to a Tuesday release from CID. Authorities are looking for the driver of a black Honda Accord, with Georgia license plate RLQ1762, the release said.

“Our investigation remains ongoing, and I can assure you our special agents are working around the clock on this case and have made significant progress,” Christopher Grey, spokesman for Army CID, said in the release. “At this point in the investigation we believe this was an isolated incident and the victim possibly knew her assailant.”
Boykin’s husband, a 1st Brigade Combat Team, 3rd Infantry Division soldier, had been deployed to South Korea at the time of her death, according to a Facebook post from Fort Stewart Hunter Army Airfield.



“We have no reason or evidence to believe that the Fort Stewart community is at further risk related to this tragic death," Grey said.


----------



## SoopremeBeing (Jul 20, 2018)

As usual, I smell a rat.


----------

